# Où est ma RAM ???



## Komac (20 Septembre 2004)

Bein oui, où qu'elle est ma RAM ? Du jour au lendemain, je passe d'un PowerBook Alu 15 avec 512 Mo à un Alu 15 et 256 Mo de RAM... Quelqu'un a-t-il vécu ce drame ? Problème logiciel ou matériel ? Ouinnnnn  

(Le "System Profiler" me dit : slot mémoire O vide et pour les connaisseurs le "Hardware Test" me mentionne le code d'erreur : post/0/2048 SODIMM0/j25LOWER)

(je suis sous système 10.3.5)


----------



## supermoquette (20 Septembre 2004)

chez un ami elle s'était décrochée, soulève le clavier pour voir ?


----------



## Komac (20 Septembre 2004)

Salut Supermoquette, 

sur l'Alu la RAM se trouve dans une trappe sous l'engin, mais je n'ai pas de tournevis assez petit... mais ton conseil vaut la peine que je jette un oeil, je me trouve un mini tournevis cruciforme et je regarde ça tantôt...
Merci pour ta réponse


----------



## supermoquette (20 Septembre 2004)

Mais c'est un plaisir ! *

Penses à retirer la batterie avant   

* c'est juste pour rendre plus crédibles mes 4000 conneries


----------



## GrandGibus (21 Septembre 2004)

Bien essayé Supermoquette , mais tu es quand même démasqué et c'est dur de faire taire les mauvaises réputations   .

Komac, Oserais-je rajouter de bien te décharger d'électricité statique en touchant la carcasse de ton alu. (et évite de porter des gros pulls en laine ce jour là).


----------



## Komac (21 Septembre 2004)

Juste, merci de me le préciser Grandgibus (je le savais mais je l'avais oublié)...
Maintenant autre problème, j'ai un chti tournevis, mais ces satanées mini-vis semblent bloquées et j'ai peur de les casser en forçant. quelqu'un aurait-il un truc (j'ai pensé à du dégrippant, mais j'ai peur que ça ne coule à l'intérieur)


----------



## naas (21 Septembre 2004)

exerce une pression douce verticale en même temps avec ton tournevis


----------



## GrandGibus (21 Septembre 2004)

Mais dans tous les cas, si tu n'as pas le bon outil, n'insiste pas au risque effectivement de foirer les vis.

Il y a la référence exacte des vis dans le manuel (je crois 00), cours-y vite chez ton marchand de tournevis afin d'acquérir l'outil... Il te servira toujours.


----------



## supermoquette (21 Septembre 2004)

sur le service manual c'est précisément:

Tools 

This procedure requires the following tools:
- Soft cloth
- #0 Phillips screwdriver


----------



## Amophis (21 Septembre 2004)

GrandGibus a dit:
			
		

> Mais dans tous les cas, si tu n'as pas le bon outil, n'insiste pas au risque effectivement de foirer les vis.
> 
> Il y a la référence exacte des vis dans le manuel (je crois 00), cours-y vite chez ton marchand de tournevis afin d'acquérir l'outil... Il te servira toujours.




Entièrement d'accord, ne fais pas l'économie d'un bon tournevis adapté à l'empreinte, ton PowerBook te le rendra


----------



## GrandGibus (21 Septembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> sur le service manual c'est précisément:
> 
> Tools
> 
> ...



3999 !

A chaque réponse crédible de Supermoquette, son compteur est décrémenté !


----------



## supermoquette (21 Septembre 2004)

GrandGibus a dit:
			
		

> 3999 !
> 
> A chaque réponse crédible de Supermoquette, son compteur est décrémenté !



Attend attend attend, voyons d'abord s'il s'achète bien un caleçon en soie ou en satin pour le démontage, en plus du tournevis


----------



## GrandGibus (21 Septembre 2004)

Et qu'il poste la photo dans ce fil .... et c'est seulement à cette condition que tu verras ton crédit débité (sans mauvais jeu de mot).


----------



## Komac (21 Septembre 2004)

Merci les gars pour vos conseil... j'vais voir tout ça.

En fait, j'ai une petite préférence pour le caleçon en soie pour le démontage, c'est plus doux  :rateau:


----------



## Komac (23 Septembre 2004)

Ouinnnn   

J'ai démonté la RAM, croisé les deux barrettes, et redémarré... niet... même diagnostique, slot mémoire 0 vide !!!

Enlevé la deuxième barrette, redémarré... niet... 3 bip et ça ne va pas plus loin.

J'espère que ce n'est pas le slot mémoire qui est naze, sinon, retour en usine


----------



## supermoquette (24 Septembre 2004)

Computer beeps three times at startup 

1. Three beeps means that no RAM banks passed memory testing. 

2. If a RAM card is installed in the upper expansion slot (if not, skip to next step), remove  it and restart. ? If symptom does not repeat, replace RAM card. ? If symptom repeats, replace RAM in lower RAM slot with known-good and  compatible RAM card and restart. If symptom repeats, replace logic board. 

3. If a RAM card is not installed in the upper expansion slot, replace RAM in lower RAM  slot with known-good and compatible RAM card and restart. ? If symptom repeats, replace logic board.


----------



## Komac (24 Septembre 2004)

replace logic board...

hoouu, j'aime pô ça !!!  :hein:

J'hésite a ne mettre qu'une barrette de RAM de 512 sur le slot qui fonctionne, plutôt qu'a envoyer mon cher Alu en réparation pour un bon moment je pense.

 :mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (24 Septembre 2004)

Komac a dit:
			
		

> replace logic board...
> 
> hoouu, j'aime pô ça !!!  :hein:
> 
> ...


s'il est sous garantie renvoie le car avec deja un slot qui merde l'autre peut suivre son petit copain, fallait pas voter pour le PACS


----------



## Komac (24 Septembre 2004)

Ouais, t'as sans doute raison... ça va être dur, moi qui ne peus pas m'en passer un jour... y va me manquer



PS : ho, comme le "temps" PACS


----------



## Komac (6 Octobre 2004)

Valà, mon Alu est parti en réparation, il me manque déjà... heureusement, j'ai aussi mon chti NiBook G4 pour le remplacer temporairement (non, non, je ne suis pas riche, suisse seulement   )


----------



## Komac (19 Octobre 2004)

Bein voilà, mon "précieux" est de retour après 10 jours, changement de la carte mère et c'est reparti... joie !


----------

